# Oscar's Alehouse Opens Doors In Belgrave, Vic



## Belgrave Brewer

For those in the SE suburbs of Melbourne looking for a bar of distinction, Oscar's Alehouse is now open in Belgrave Victoria. Oscar's was hand crafted over 8 months including himalayan cedar slab bar, heavy use of wood features, and comfortable leather seating. There is a private Beer Garden in the back and cafe style curb side seating in the front. 

Oscar's currently carries 5 beers on tap (currently JS Amber, Hargreaves Hill Pale Ale, Coopers Sparkling, Little Creatures Pale Ale and Old Speckled Hen) and 20 in the bottle (including Red Hill Scotch Ale, Holgate Choc. Porter, Chimay, Duvel, Samuel Adams Boston Lager, Hargreaves Hill Porter, Barons Black Wattle Seed, Moo Brew Heffeweisen, Hoegaarden Wit Bier, Guiness, Killkenny, Bohemia, Rogers, JS Golden Ale, Beez Neez, Asahi, etc.) No VB, Carlton, Tooheys or Ready To Drink beverages. 

Oscar's also carries an all Victorian Wine list and excellent cocktail menu. Food menu coming soon with cheese plates, bruschetta, trio of dips, olive bowls. 

Sorry if anyone takes offense to this plug, I've had to put down my brewing hat for the past 8 months to get the bar up and running. My intention here is to let those know in the SE suburbs that there is now a bar trying to find a balance between excellent beer and local tastes.

Oscar's is located 30 meters from the entrance to Puffing Billy Steam Train and 50 meters from the Belgrave Train Station, at 7 Bayview Road, Belgrave. 

Special thanks to Ross for providing advice, font, taps, etc. 

Cheers,
Belgrave Brewer


----------



## Fents

biggups. i have a mate that lives in belgrave who i visit often so i'll pop in a say g'day and have a brew.


----------



## BrenosBrews

Sounds good. I don't really live anywhere near Belgrave but when I've got some time I'll pop in for some lunch a couple of beers. I wish you all the best - good to see a bar/pub/whatever in the burbs offering something different to the usual crap.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

Cheers guys. Opening hours are:

Wed - Fri 5pm - 1am
Sat 1pm - 1am
Sun 1pm - 11pm


----------



## vicelore

Nice selection would love to pop in if im in the area.

Cheers


----------



## reVoxAHB

Hey congrats on the launch, Belgrave :icon_cheers: 

Expect a visit from myself and family in near future.

The place sounds stunning. I know you've put your heart and soul into the project and it certainly shows in the great selection of beers, alone. Can't wait to take in the rest.

All the best with your endeavour,

reVox


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

vicelore said:


> Nice selection would love to pop in if im in the area.
> 
> Cheers



Hi Vicelore, I'm also a member of MB, but alas, I have not been to a meeting in several months. Looking forward to meeting you soon-ish. 

ReVox - There's always a bar stool for you (unless they are full  )!


----------



## Bribie G

Pity I'm at the other end of the country :unsure: 

However here's a tip: I work in an inbound telco call centre in Bris and one of my jobs when things get busy of an evening is to go onto directory assistance for a spell. One great frustration for many new businesses is that it often takes a month for their listing to get into the Sensis database which is used by Telstra of course, but is also leased to a lot of the other telcos (I'm with 3).

Get some mates with Telstra 3 Vodafone Optus phones to do a test directories call and If you're not listed yet then get onto them and whinge like BUGGERY.

And make sure they have your name and street spelled right, not Ale House or OsKar. Some of the clowns over at Sensis must be on work experience. Helps the computers to search quicker.

All the best

Michael

Edit I'll do a sneaky and check your listing in a couple of weeks time. h34r:


----------



## wakkatoo

Belgrave Brewer said:


> Oscar's is located 30 meters from the entrance to Puffing Billy Steam Train and 50 meters from the Belgrave Train Station, at 7 Bayview Road, Belgrave.



Not that I needed an excuse for taking the kids on Puffing Billy, but thanks for giving me one!

Will definately visit when out that way.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

A few pics of Oscar's Alehouse.


----------



## brendo

Looks great Belgrave - you have done a sterling job on pulling it together.

I will have to show SWMBO and organsie a train ride down to take a proper look.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## Bribie G

Re directory listing, checked last night at work and you're now in the listings so hope the phone melts off the hook! Obviously some ale lovers at Sensis extracted their digits, and why not for such a worthy cause :beerbang: 

Cheers.


----------



## Fermented

Love the look of the room! Subtle and restrained but warm and inviting. 

Please let us know the URL for your site so anyone who is SEO oriented can link to you and get more traffic and biz for you.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## reVoxAHB

Belgrave Brewer said:


> ReVox - There's always a bar stool for you (unless they are full  )!








:icon_cheers: reVox


----------



## flattop

Had a Red Hill Golden Ale today and it was superb!!! This place may be worth a visit as i was wondering where i could get another.


----------



## hairofthedog

flattop said:


> Had a Red Hill Golden Ale today and it was superb!!! This place may be worth a visit as i was wondering where i could get another.



lower plenty IGA stock all the red hill range :icon_cheers:


----------



## flattop

long way from home.... but i went to their web site... they deliver for $5


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I spent 8 months building this bar with a master carpenter. 

Oscar's Alehouse will now be a petition signing point for Fair Go Craft Beer, a petition to help small breweries alleviate some of the excise tax burden they are currently under. If you want to help, go to the website and signup, then find a petition place close to you and sign the petition.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

I've had a few customers come in that found this post through a google search. They've wanted to know the phone number, so I'll post the details for future people.

Oscar's Alehouse
7 Bayview Road
Belgrave, VIC 3160
03 9754 8002


----------



## JonnyAnchovy

Living the dream. Good luck! I'll def. pop in next time I'm in Melb.


----------



## etbandit

Dropped by this ale house tonight. Was trying to find the place earlier in the day but couldn't remember so i ended up at Micawber Tarvern around the corner which only had Tooheys, Hahn, Carlton etc available. 

Was dying for some actual beer so eventually found the ale house after dinner. Liked the timber finish of the place and the nice beer selection. Went with Kooinda's Pale (a dark-copper/ruby, very hoppy, and bitter finish) and Holgates Choc Porter (choc and vanilla sweetness). Both went down a treat! Also had a good chat with the Belgrave Brewer himself....nice bloke who's enthusiastic about beer. 

Well worth visiting.


----------



## Truman42

I can't seem to find their website. Searching just gives me links to other websites that mention Oscars. 

I'm trying to find out what time they open today. 

I've read 5pm, 2pm and 1 pm. Anyone been there recently that can confirm their opening time on Sundays?


----------



## qwertyfly

Truman said:


> I can't seem to find their website. Searching just gives me links to other websites that mention Oscars.
> 
> I'm trying to find out what time they open today.
> 
> I've read 5pm, 2pm and 1 pm. Anyone been there recently that can confirm their opening time on Sundays?




This thread Says...


"Belgrave Brewer"

Cheers guys. Opening hours are:

Wed - Fri 5pm - 1am
Sat 1pm - 1am
Sun 1pm - 11pm

oops - and the thread link...
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=27756


----------



## DU99

according to their facebook page 5pm -11pm


----------



## qwertyfly

DU99 said:


> according to their facebook page 5pm -11pm




I'd go with DU99's 5pm.

I did not realize "Belgrave Brewer's" Post was from 2008...


----------



## Truman42

qwertyfly said:


> This thread Says...
> 
> 
> "Belgrave Brewer"
> 
> Cheers guys. Opening hours are:
> 
> Wed - Fri 5pm - 1am
> Sat 1pm - 1am
> Sun 1pm - 11pm
> 
> oops - and the thread link...
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=27756


I know that. I did read the thread. But that post is 4 years old and as I said Ive also read 2pm and 5pm. 

@DU99..thanks mate. I suppose their facebook page might be more up to date than anything else.


----------



## brendo

Truman said:


> I know that. I did read the thread. But that post is 4 years old and as I said Ive also read 2pm and 5pm.
> 
> @DU99..thanks mate. I suppose their facebook page might be more up to date than anything else.



Their liquor license starts at 1pm... I think they are generally open about 2pm.


----------



## DU99

Give them ring and ask might be a better idea.then that will stop confusion


----------



## Truman42

DU99 said:


> Give them ring and ask might be a better idea.then that will stop confusion



I tried that but no answer. If they were open at 1 we would head off from home at 12 and have lunch there. But any later and we can't go as have other commitments this evening. Oh well. Next week maybe.


----------

